# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Can you disable ROWCOUNT

## keith

I am trying to use ASPDBFree to display a large table.
The row count being done by ASPDBFree is very slow.
I tried to preset it to a huge number &#34;MyDb.dbRecordCount = 1000000000&#34;.
This sped up the response, but it shows &#34;[6 - 10 :  1000000000]&#34; at the bottom.

Is there a way to disable the display of the rowcount?
Is there a better way?

----------


## satishverma

set rowcount 0

----------


## Frank

Rowcount can be disable in the newer version resulting 1-10 insted of 1-10:999999 . ASPdbFree is a 10 years old version and the features probably no in it at the time. There is  also a dbCountSQL to let you get the count via an SQL which is much faster. If you are working with large tables and bigger job, you should use the newer and paid version. Time is $$. You will not save and make more using a better tool.


Fk

----------

